
Climate change: Kerala, an Indian state opens 27 dams due to flood and rain - t1o5
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/16/asia/india-kerala-floods-intl/index.html
======
socaller
I've been doing the monthly humble bundle subscription, it is definitely worth
the money

